# 3D-Objekte / Grafiken gesucht



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2011)

Moin,

ein Problem über das jeder normale Programmierer irgend wann mal stolpert......

als Programmierer habe ich keine Zeit (und Lust) selber Objekte (bzw. Grafiken) zu erstellen, daher suche ich 3D-Objekte ... die passende API dazu um sie zu nutzen ist erst mal egal ... im Gegenteil - die entsprechende API wird sich daraus ergeben

ich will einen grafischen Spielclient für mein Spiel entwickeln ... in Zeiten von Clicki-Bunti-Flash-Grafiken muss ich ein bischen mehr bieten als das was der aktuelle Client bietet ... außerdem ist der sowieso nicht für mein Spiel gedacht und somit nur bedingt geeignet ... im Moment habe ich viele 2D Grafiken gefunden ... will aber erst mal alles Ausloten um nicht später dann doch woanders hin zu wechseln

wer kann mir was empfehlen?

danke, mogel


----------



## twseitex (22. Aug 2011)

Hallo mogel, bitte gogel , oder das hier vielleicht 2D und 3D Grafik | 3D Modelle - Free Graphics, Textures and 3D Models | 3D Software und Raumplaner


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2011)

ich google doch schon ... aber meistens treffe ich auf *kostenpflichtig* oder *nicht brauchbar* (sei es Qualität oder nicht Fantasy) ... daher ja auch mein Hilferuf, falls sich jemand mehr damit beschäftigt und da besser Einstiegsziele hat


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Aug 2011)

suchst du nur Grafiken, welche aussehen wie 3D aber normale 2D Images sind oder suchst du richtige Meshes?


----------



## Ulathar (23. Aug 2011)

Ka obs hilft:
Free 30 000+ 3D models. Download without registration - Archive3D.net
3D Model Download,Free 3D Models Download
3D Models - Free 3D Models - free 3ds, max, c4d 3d model
Free Resources
Welcome to ShareCG.com

Laut websites alles "frei verfügbare" models und texturen. würd aber sicherheitshalber genau auf die lizenzen achten. kenne die websites nicht näher und weiß nich ob da wirklich alles "frei" ist.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (26. Aug 2011)

Jme3 in combination mit dem Worldforge models: jMonkeyEngine.org | Groups | jMonkeyPlatform | Forum | WorldForge model AssetPack available now

wenn gpl(Worldforge) kein Problem für dich darstellt, jme is bsd licence.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2011)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> wenn gpl(Worldforge) kein Problem für dich darstellt, jme is bsd licence.


nicht wirklich

ansonsten Danke für die Links ... die Auswahl an passenden 2D Objekte ist im Moment ergiebiger


----------

